# Sammelthread: Herbst/Winterangeln Region Zürich



## NotEvenANibble (5. November 2016)

Salü, 

mache mal hier ein Thread auf für Angler in Region Zürich und Umgebung. 

War 2 Tage lang in ZüriSee unterwegs. Nix. Tote Hose. Weder Tauwurm noch GuFi. Eventuell tips 

Gruss
Nibble


----------

